# How do porcupines mate? Very carefully. = Πώς ζευγαρώνουν οι σκαντζόχοιροι; Πολύ προσεκτικά.



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

*“How do porcupines mate?” “Very carefully.”*

Είναι ένα από τα πιο γνωστά σύντομα ανέκδοτα. 26.800 γκουγκλιές!

Το θυμήθηκε ο τέως καγκελάριος Γκέρχαρντ Σρέντερ και το αξιοποίησε (στα γερμανικά, φαντάζομαι):

«Διδάχθηκα και εγώ κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας μου, ότι η Γερμανία μπορεί να ηγηθεί στην Ευρώπη μόνο με τον τρόπο που ζευγαρώνουν οι σκαντζόχοιροι, δηλαδή πολύ προσεκτικά», λεει χαρακτηριστικά ο τέως καγκελάριος, προσθέτοντας ότι «οι άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης αναμένουν από τη Γερμανία να διαδραματίσει ηγετικό ρόλο αλλά όχι κυριαρχία».
http://www.skai.gr/news/world/artic...is-europis-opos-zeugaronoun-oi-skadzohoiroi-/

Ναι, αλλά πώς ακριβώς ζευγαρώνουν οι σκαντζόχοιροι; Αξίζει να διαβάζουμε την κλασική και ξεκαρδιστική απάντηση που έχει δώσει από το 1992 ο διάσημος Cecil Adams (ψευδώνυμο) τού _Straight Dope_:

Dear Cecil:

So how do porcupines mate? My zoologist roommates give me the unsatisfying explanation that they put their needles down during the act. But I'm convinced that even with needles down mating for male porcupines must be a very painful experience.

— Jean Francois Tremblay, Montreal, Quebec, Canada

Cecil replies:

Well, one account of porcupine romance (in North American Porcupine, Uldis Roze, 1989) does begin this way: "Somewhere ahead, a porcupine is screaming." However, it's not what you think. The screaming porcupine is a female letting an ardent male know she's not in the mood. Male porcupines may give vent to the occasional scream as well, but it's from frustration, not pain: the female is only sexually receptive 8-12 hours per year.

Porcupine sex is not the exercise in S&M you might imagine but it does have its kinky aspects. I quote from Roze: "Perhaps the strangest aspect of the interaction is male urine-hosing of the female. The male approaches on his hind legs and tail, grunting in a low tone. His penis springs erect. He then becomes a urine cannon, squirting high-pressure jets of urine at the female. Everything suggests the urine is fired by ejaculation, not released by normal bladder pressure. … In less than a minute, a female may be thoroughly wetted from nose to tail."

So much for foreplay. If the female decides now is the time, she hoists up her rump a bit and raises her tail, the underside of which is quill-less, and curves it up over her back, covering the quills thereon and exposing her genitalia. The male then approaches in a gingerly manner from the rear, walking on his hind legs and taking care to touch nothing with his forepaws but the safe part of the tail. The relevant apparatus having been lined up, docking occurs, followed by "violent orgasm" as the male unloads a year's worth of jism. The act lasts 2-5 minutes and may be repeated several times during the half-day window of opportunity.

All in all it makes me think my first time during college maybe wasn't so bad. But the porcupines probably like it just fine, Ms. Porcupine especially. As our author notes, "the female cannot be raped." If she doesn't like the looks of one of her suitors, a swipe with her tail will cool his ardor fast.

It is also worth noting that the tip of the porcupine penis is covered with small spines or bumps, something humans can duplicate only through the use of certain exotic brands of prophylactic. "Undoubtedly the structures add something to the female's sensation during coitus," it says here, "but it is not known whether they help induce orgasm." Maybe not. But I find it interesting that once things get rolling the female is insatiable and will mate until the male is sexually exhausted.

The real problem for a male porcupine is not getting intimate with the female but surviving the bar fights with his male rivals beforehand. Researcher Roze reports coming upon the scene of an interporcupine slugfest where three males had fought it out for the favors of one female. The ground was littered with nearly 1,500 quills and a few more could be seen in the nose of the apparent victor. How much easier to be a male human, where all you have to do to ensure reproductive success is buy a Mercedes.

— Cecil Adams
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/732/how-do-porcupines-mate


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Ας βάλω και δυο μεταφραστικά. Αυτό που εμείς λέμε σκαντζόχοιρος είναι ο ευρωπαϊκός _*hedgehog*_ και όχι ο αμερικάνικος *porcupine*.

A *hedgehog* is any of the spiny mammals of the subfamily _Erinaceinae_, which is in order Erinaceomorpha. There are seventeen species of hedgehog in five genera, found through parts of Europe, Asia, Africa and New Zealand (by introduction). [...] Like many of the first mammals they have adapted to a nocturnal, insectivorous way of life. Hedgehogs' spiny protection resembles that of the *unrelated *rodent *porcupines* and monotreme *echidnas*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedgehog

*Porcupines* are rodents with a coat of sharp spines, or quills, that defend and camouflage them from predators. They are indigenous to the Americas, southern Asia, and Africa. Porcupines are the third largest of the rodents, behind the capybara and the beaver. [...] Porcupines' spiny protection resembles that of the unrelated erinaceomorph *hedgehogs* and monotreme *echidnas*.

A porcupine is any of 29 species of rodent belonging to the families _Erethizontidae_ [...] or _Hystricidae_ [...]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porcupine

*What is the difference between a porcupine and a hedgehog?*
They are only alike superficially. Hedgehogs are insectivores and porcupines are rodents. Hedgehogs eat worms and insects on the ground and porcupines (in North America) eat tree bark and buds in the high branches and will chew up and destroy tools and things you touch with sweaty hands since they crave salt, and love to gnaw. They will chew the wires and hoses under the hood in your car, so beware. Hedgehogs are not found in America, and are just harmless. Porcupines will also swat animals (like your pet dog) in the face with their tails, if they get close to them, and the quills burrow themselves in. A vet will have to painfully pull those barbed quills out or they will keep working further ways inwards, the dog may get a bad infection from them and die. Porcupines won't attack you but give them their space, to stay safe. They can also grow a good bit bigger than hedgehogs. Even bigger ones live in Africa.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071202171811AAvf9Rk

Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά θα βρείτε *σκαντζόχοιρος* και για τον _porcupine_, αλλά στον Πάπυρο τον περιγράφει στο λήμμα *ερεθίζων*. Φυσικά, δεν θα μπορούσαμε να μεταφράσουμε το «How do porcupines mate?» σε «Πώς ζευγαρώνουν οι ερεθίζοντες;» (διότι η απάντηση θα ήταν «Ερεθιστικά»).
:)


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2013)

Υπάρχει και ο *ύστριξ* (του ύστριχος, οι ύστριχες) (της άλλης οικογένειας, των _Hystricidae_), που είναι η λέξη των αρχαίων για αυτόν το σκαντζόχοιρο και χρησιμοποιεί η ζωολογία για τους _Old World porcupines_.


Σε λεζάντα:
Ο ευρωπαικός Ύστριξ (_Hystrix cristata_), ο οποίος ζει και στη Β.Δ. Ελλάδα, δεν είναι σκαντζόχοιρος, αλλά υστριχόμορφο τρωκτικό.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τρωκτικά


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
α. porcupines ή hedgehogs;
Γιατί στην Ευρώπη έχουμε hedgehogs (και PIIGS είχαμε, πριν επεκταθεί, για να μην περιλάβω το hedging ή τα hedge, ούτε ν' αρχίσω με τους απανταχού hogs και το hogging).

β. Όπως συμβαίνει σε πολλά ζώα, δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο ένας αρσενικός σκαντζόχοιρος να σκοτώνει τα νεογέννητα αρσενικά. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος ο αρσενικός να τρυπηθεί από τα αγκάθια του θηλυκού κατά το ζευγάρωμα. Γι' αυτό το πέος του σκαντζόχοιρου είναι κοντά στο κέντρο της κοιλιάς του (συχνά φαίνεται σαν αφαλός) και το θηλυκό μπορεί να τυλίγει προς τα πάνω την ουρά του μέχρι που ο κόλπος του εξέχει από το υπόλοιπο σώμα του. Έτσι το αρσενικό δεν χρειάζεται να ανέβει τελείως πάνω στο θηλυκό όταν ζευγαρώνουν.


 

And navel-gazing takes a new meaning for males: staring down (or up, it depends) their "significant other".  

Άκυρο το α. Μέχρι να ολοκληρώσω το ποστ, με τόσα εμπόδια και δουλειά στην άλλη οθόνη, εσύ είχες καθαρίσει με τ' αγκάθια.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 30, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι με την ελάχιστη πια (αλλά μεγαλύτερη παλιότερα) εμπειρία μου από τον ευρωπαϊκό σκαντζόχοιρο, έχω να πω πως τα αγκάθια του δεν τσιμπούν καθόλου αν δεν το θέλει ο ίδιος. Σε Κ.Σ. είναι γερτά και μάλλον μαλακά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ πάλι με την ελάχιστη πια (αλλά μεγαλύτερη παλιότερα) εμπειρία μου από τον ευρωπαϊκό σκαντζόχοιρο, έχω να πω πως τα αγκάθια του δεν τσιμπούν καθόλου αν δεν το θέλει ο ίδιος. Σε Κ.Σ. είναι γερτά και μάλλον μαλακά.


 Επιβεβαιώνω· μικρός, είχα οικόσιτο για ένα φεγγάρι, ένα γλυκύτατο πλάσμα.

Nevertheless, they have No luck with rabbits, according to Porcupine Tree. 
While I'm at it, Sleep Together & Yellow _Hedgerow_ Dreamscape. 

Και μυριάκις μυριόποστος (και μυρόποστος κι εξ ουδενός συμπιεσμένος), εύχομαι. :)


----------



## Marinos (Mar 31, 2013)

Τσοκ μερσί, ω Δαεμάνε! :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

...
- And how do _hedgehogs _think? 
- Not foxily [SUP]4[/SUP] at all: Αλεπούδες, σκαντζόχοιροι και διαδίκτυο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2013)

Να μην ξεχάσω να ρίξω κάπου εδώ μέσα τον σκακιστικό σκαντζόχοιρο (*hedgehog* formation), μια ειδική αμυντική διάταξη των πιονιών (εδώ, των μαύρων, που είναι και το συνηθέστερο):


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

...
Και για τον εχίνο (και τον ακανθόχοιρο, τον αχινό, τον εχινόκοκκο, τα αχινοπόδια, τα εχινόδερμα και τα Erinaceomorpha),
από ένα νήμα ερινμακινόμορφο:



nickel said:


> [...] Στους αρχαίους ο *εχίνος* ήταν ο σκαντζόχοιρος και ο αχινός (όπως έγινε αργότερα η λέξη). Και όχι μόνο, αλλά αυτές οι σημασίες με ενδιαφέρουν εδώ. Μια πιθανή προέλευση της λέξης είναι η _έχις_ «φίδι, οχιά» (δηλ. ο εχίνος είναι το ζώο που τρώει φίδια). Η _έχιδνα_ σήμερα δεν είναι μόνο η λόγια λέξη για τη οχιά αλλά και η λέξη για τον «ακανθώδη μυρμηγκοφάγο» (echidna).
> 
> Πίσω στον _εχίνο_, που είναι η λέξη που αντιστοιχεί στη λατινική _erinaceus_. Θα έλεγα ότι η αντίστοιχη για το επίθετο _erinaceous _είναι η λέξη _εχινώδης_ «ακανθώδης, που μοιάζει με εχίνο». Όμως οι περισσότερες λέξεις με _εχινο_– σήμερα έχουν να κάνουν με αγκάθια και αχινούς και δεν θυμίζουν ακανθόχοιρους.
> 
> ...



Hedge-pining, porcuhogging.


----------



## Earion (Mar 31, 2013)

Να μην ξανοιχτούμε όμως, γιατί *hedgehog *στη στρατιωτικό ορολογία είναι αυτό:






ελληνικά *εχίνος*


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Νίκελ, γιατί "πολύ προσεκτικά" και όχι "με μεγάλη/πολλή προσοχή";


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Νίκελ, γιατί "πολύ προσεκτικά" και όχι "με μεγάλη/πολλή προσοχή";



Πήγα με το ρεύμα.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ζευγαρώνουν+σκαντζόχοιροι+"πολύ+προσεκτικά"

Ένιωθα πάντως έναν πειρασμό να γράψω «Μετά φόβου Θεού». :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ένιωθα πάντως έναν πειρασμό να γράψω «Μετά φόβου Θεού». :)


 :inno: That's a bit spineless, imho.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πήγα με το ρεύμα.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ζευγαρώνουν+σκαντζόχοιροι+"πολύ+προσεκτικά"


Αν δεν είχες ίντερνετ να γκουγκλάρεις, _εσύ _πώς θα το απέδιδες;


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν είχες ίντερνετ να γκουγκλάρεις, _εσύ _πώς θα το απέδιδες;



Με προσοχή. Με πολλή προσοχή. 
Προσεκτικά. Πολύ προσεκτικά.

Την προσοχή την αγαπώ
Μ' αρέσει και το προσεκτικό


----------

